# old rubber/silicone tire rejuvinator ??



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

what was the "Stuff" that soaking, rejuvenates old rubber/silicone tires again ??? 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

That was Goop hand cleaner from the dollar store.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

old blue said:


> That was Goop hand cleaner from the dollar store.


TY!! ;-)

Pete


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I was the one who discovered it, and I recommend the *Orange Goop hand cleaner- NOT the Regular Goop- which it Too strong, and can quickly dissolve regular rubber tires.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I was the one who discovered it, and I recommend the *Orange Goop hand cleaner- NOT the Regular Goop- which it Too strong, and can quickly dissolve regular rubber tires.


can't seem 2 find any Goop products around here...trying a version w/ aloe & Lanolin.. w/ let u know ;-)
Pete :wave:


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Seems to me I heard to use Coleman lantern fuel to soak them overnight and then take them out and let dry.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hotrodzz3 said:


> Seems to me I heard to use Coleman lantern fuel to soak them overnight and then take them out and let dry.


that will remove any of the natural oils left in them = brittle (I w/ think (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bokita (Dec 13, 2010)

*Wintergreen*

Oil of wintergreen, there's a blog somewhere on HT about it, I couldn't find it


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

only treat the tread area with oil of wintergreen. soaking will cause the tire to swell and never return to original spec.
goop does revitalize most old rubber when soaked, but can have a similar effect if left for too long.
harsh treatment with Naptha products (Coleman fuel) is not advised.
it is fine for cleaning adhesives off nearly everything, but I wouldn't consider it a rejuvenator.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> only treat the tread area with oil of wintergreen. soaking will cause the tire to swell and never return to original spec.
> goop does revitalize most old rubber when soaked, but can have a similar effect if left for too long.
> harsh treatment with Naptha products (Coleman fuel) is not advised.
> it is fine for cleaning adhesives off nearly everything, but I wouldn't consider it a rejuvenator.


TY, I'm talking 40 +/- yr. old Eldon tires, just short of dry-rot....
so far (2 days) of soaking, the aloe/lanolin generic brand goop white jel..
seems 2B working.....
w/ give more as I see w/ happens...
wiped & washed excess off w/ room temp (78o-ish warm) tap water & shake jug....

found Goop jel (white??) @ Wally-w but NO orange liquid type :-/

I'm thinking the "Lanolin" & maybe "Aloe", are the key ingredients.....
helps me dry skin hands anyways...

anymore suggestions R appreciated...
oh, this also cleans of that dried mold/crud 2... can see in paste w/ tires are removed.....

TY!! :thumbsup:


Bubba (Mad-Scientist on a Budget) 123 :wave:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hotrodzz3 said:


> Seems to me I heard to use Coleman lantern fuel to soak them overnight and then take them out and let dry.


 
:thumbsup:

Yep, any "white" gas actually.....they will swell like a marshmellow then when you take them out to dry they will shrink smaller then origional but will look/act new again.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Have used Coleman fuel many times to shrink a pair of silicones. It only takes a brief soaking to shrink silicones. Never tried Coleman fuel of rubber tires...


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Sorry should have been more specific, silicone is what I'm referencing....not sure what it will do for rubber.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Ordinary plain Jane sunscreen works with rubber tyres. Squirt a suitable amount into a small zip-lock bag and toss the tyres in. Zip it up and squish the tyres around until well coated. Too long in the juice will break the tyres down and I'd suggest keeping a very close eye on things after 12 hours. Give the bag another squish around and if you start to see tiny black particles suspended in the sunscreen pull 'em out and run them under warm running water while wiping them clean. Good as new..... if not better.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI- Orange Goop hand cleaner should be available Everywhere, and it's a (White) jel/paste- Not a Liquid. It used to come in a Tub like Go-Jo, but now it seems to be sold in a tube- just a little larger than a toothpaste tube. I find it for sale in my WalMart, the Dollar Stores, and most all Auto Parts Stores. It not only works GREAT on Rubber Tires, but it's also my Go To tire cleaner and conditioner for Silicone Tires....it WON'T harm them in any way, and won't swell them either, it just cleans them to like New/Tacky condition.


----------

